# Finally you can share points!



## KayBee

> Share your points with family and friends
> 
> Help your friends and family to enjoy their next reward sooner by Sharing your Amtrak Guest Rewards® points. Amtrak Guest Rewards members can Share Points in increments of 500 up to a total of 100,000 points per account in a calendar year. Share Points are applicable for all Amtrak Guest Rewards’ Reward redemptions.
> 
> In order to Share Points, you must have the following:
> 
> Your Amtrak Guest Rewards member number and the recipient's Amtrak Guest Rewards member number.
> 
> A valid credit card with a billing address in the U.S., Canada, Guam, Puerto Rico, or the Virgin Islands.
> 
> Points will be posted to the recipient's Amtrak Guest Rewards account within 72 hours after you Share Points. Share Points do not count toward Select or Select Plus status, and are non-refundable. All other Terms and Conditions of the Amtrak Guest Rewards program apply. The Terms and Conditions can be located through the link in the footer below.
> 
> To Share your points, simply click the "Share Points" button below and follow the easy instructions. It's that simple and your loved ones will thank you.


Just go HERE, and check it out!


----------



## RRrich

Looks like a $10 charge per transfer.


----------



## Bob Dylan

RRrich said:


> Looks like a $10 charge per transfer.


Actually it's $10 per 1,000 points transferd Rich! (ie 10,000 points = $100!)This is cheaper than buying points, it's not clear if there is any limit if you have already purchased your 10,000 points plus any bonus points, the limit says 100,000 points which would be $1,000, that would be a deal for a roundtrip, three zone bedroom trip!  ( IF??? the bedrooms were available!!! :unsure: )

This also makes me wonder if opportunists might see an opportunity to sell/buy points which is illegal,but that has never stopped people that might make a buck before! I personally wouldnt turn down any FREE points if someone wanted to transfer them to my account (please feel free to PM me if so! :lol: )

Guess more clarification will be forthcoming, AGR usually has to clarify alot of these special deals! (remember the 30% bonus on buying points fiasco!)


----------



## RRrich

Jim, I was afraid of that, $10/1000pts.

Well lets see what the rules are next week

Just between us, I'm pretty sure that under the old rules folks found ways to travel on other folks points. But I don't konw how it was done.


----------



## City of Miami

jimhudson said:


> (remember the 30% bonus on buying points fiasco!)


Why was it a fiasco, Jim? The thread on that seemed very active. I considered it deeply and decided to wait until the points accumulate "naturally", esp since I have almost 2 2 zone roomette trips in the bag already. You can PM me if you want.....


----------



## Guest

Too high of a fee to be of any interest to me. It is still cheaper than Continental; they charge $15 per 1000.


----------



## the_traveler

Actually, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense for me to do this.

If someone *wanted to give me 20,000 points*, enough for a 1 zone bedroom award, it would cost - what - $200! But you can redeem an AGR for someone else in their own name. But if someone *GIVES me a 1 zone bedroom award* - the cost is $-0-! So which should you do? :huh: $200 or $-0-? 

Unless you only need a few points, what is the advantage? :huh:


----------



## the_traveler

City of Miami said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> (remember the 30% bonus on buying points fiasco!)
> 
> 
> 
> Why was it a fiasco, Jim?
Click to expand...

I think what Jim was referring to is "the limit of 10,000 per year" and nobody at first knew if you bought 10,0000 points, would you get 10K and no bonus or 10K plus also 3K above the yearly limit!


----------



## BeckysBarn

the_traveler said:


> Actually, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense for me to do this.
> If someone *wanted to give me 20,000 points*, enough for a 1 zone bedroom award, it would cost - what - $200! But you can redeem an AGR for someone else in their own name. But if someone *GIVES me a 1 zone bedroom award* - the cost is $-0-! So which should you do? :huh: $200 or $-0-?
> 
> Unless you only need a few points, what is the advantage? :huh:


That's why my husband, who never travels, has an AGR account - so we can buy points on his account. When he gets enough for a 2 zone award, he redeems a ticket for me.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

At least its finally an option! Although it would nice if it was a flat rate per transaction, but its a start.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger

I wonder if you can share between a "For Business" account and a personal account?


----------



## AAARGH!

Fact 1: You can only transfer 10,000 points per year.

Fact 2: The 30% bonus on buying points is still running.

Fact 3: Points cost 2.75 cents per point to buy.

SO

I had my brother buy 7,500 points, which includes the bonus of 2,250 points for $206.25. He will get 9,750 points and he already has 750 points. He will then transfer 10K to me for $100. I will pay him back $306.25.

So in essence, I am buying 10,000 points for just a hair over 3 cents each. Not too bad.


----------



## printman2000

AAARGH! said:


> Fact 1: You can only transfer 10,000 points per year.Fact 2: The 30% bonus on buying points is still running.
> 
> Fact 3: Points cost 2.75 cents per point to buy.
> 
> SO
> 
> I had my brother buy 7,500 points, which includes the bonus of 2,250 points for $206.25. He will get 9,750 points and he already has 750 points. He will then transfer 10K to me for $100. I will pay him back $306.25.
> 
> So in essence, I am buying 10,000 points for just a hair over 3 cents each. Not too bad.


My email says you can transfer up to 100,000 points a year.


----------



## The Metropolitan

To me it seems to make the most sense for folks travelling together in sleeping accomodations who don't have enough points individually to redeem an award.

If I have 15K points, and a friend has 5K, and we really want to redeem a higher priced 2 zone roomette reward instead of paying $700 to buy the accomodations, it would make sense to simply pony up $50, make the transfer and redeem the reward.

I actually like the stepped charge as it should deter some shenanigans, though I wouldnt be surprised to see people auctioning AGR points they don't plan on using on ebay or Craigslist.


----------



## AAARGH!

printman2000 said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact 1: You can only transfer 10,000 points per year.Fact 2: The 30% bonus on buying points is still running.
> 
> Fact 3: Points cost 2.75 cents per point to buy.
> 
> SO
> 
> I had my brother buy 7,500 points, which includes the bonus of 2,250 points for $206.25. He will get 9,750 points and he already has 750 points. He will then transfer 10K to me for $100. I will pay him back $306.25.
> 
> So in essence, I am buying 10,000 points for just a hair over 3 cents each. Not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> My email says you can transfer up to 100,000 points a year.
Click to expand...

I stand corrected. What's a few zeroes between friends! :blink:

So I did the remaining 2,500 +750 to get to a total of 13,000 points. They posted instantly, so I was able to have him transfer them to me immediately. That was a quick 13,000 points!


----------



## -Jamie-

My mom was going to loan me some points to book a 1 Zone bedroom since my 18,000 points from the AGR credit card won't have posted yet. Now it sounds like we'll have to fly instead since we leave in 8 weeks. I'm new to the whole AGR thing, so I don't know, are there any other options?


----------



## Bigval109

Guest said:


> Too high of a fee to be of any interest to me. It is still cheaper than Continental; they charge $15 per 1000.


I agree that it is too high  a fee to be of any use to me. My buddie has 6000 points that he was going to give me but to have to pay $60 to do it is a lot to ask. However if our trip next may comes up short I may have to do it. :angry:


----------



## Ispolkom

Bigval109 said:


> I agree that it is too high  a fee to be of any use to me. My buddie has 6000 points that he was going to give me but to have to pay $60 to do it is a lot to ask. However if our trip next may comes up short I may have to do it. :angry:


If your buddy is willing to give you the points, a penny a point seems not too bad to me, certainly better than buying the points at 2-3 cents per point. Think of the value of the AGR sleeper award you can get.


----------



## BeckysBarn

Now we know what the limit is:

"You can now Share your Amtrak Guest Rewards® points with friends and family members. Share Points in increments of 500 up to a total of 100,000 points per account in a calendar year. You'll help someone enjoy their next reward sooner because Share Points are applicable for all Amtrak Guest Rewards' reward redemptions."

This was in the e-mail from AGR.


----------



## Bigval109

Ispolkom said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it is too high  a fee to be of any use to me. My buddie has 6000 points that he was going to give me but to have to pay $60 to do it is a lot to ask. However if our trip next may comes up short I may have to do it. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> If your buddy is willing to give you the points, a penny a point seems not too bad to me, certainly better than buying the points at 2-3 cents per point. Think of the value of the AGR sleeper award you can get.
Click to expand...

I think you are right. I had not thought of that. Help me with this Idea. My buddy tells me he has 3100 points. So I was thinking of buying him 3000 points plus the bonus of 900 plus his 3100 for a transfer of 7000 points for a $70 transfer fee. My total $82.00 for the points and $70.00 for a total of $152.00 Am I correct? Will this work? I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Ryan

Sounds legit to me.


----------



## the_traveler

-Jamie- said:


> My mom was going to *loan me some points to book a 1 Zone bedroom* since my 18,000 points from the AGR credit card won't have posted yet. Now it sounds like we'll have to fly instead since we leave in 8 weeks. I'm new to the whole AGR thing, so I don't know, are there any other options?


Instead of loaning you the points, why not have her *BUY* (if she can) 2,000 more points if she has to? :huh: Then she can redeem a bedroom award *IN YOUR NAME* - and then later if you want, you can "repay" her by redeeming an award from your account *IN HER NAME*!  Then you won't have to play around with the "transfer fees"!


----------



## Bigval109

Ryan said:


> Sounds legit to me.


My friend just transfered the points I brought him plus the bonus points plus 100 points to make an even 4,000. It worked very quickly. We are working on a two zone bedroom to be more comfortable. I need 30,000 points going for a bedroom and 20,000 points for a roomette coming back. Maybe my sister will give her brother a few points.


----------



## Bigval109

jimhudson said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a $10 charge per transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's $10 per 1,000 points transferd Rich! (ie 10,000 points = $100!)This is cheaper than buying points, it's not clear if there is any limit if you have already purchased your 10,000 points plus any bonus points, the limit says 100,000 points which would be $1,000, that would be a deal for a roundtrip, three zone bedroom trip!  ( IF??? the bedrooms were available!!! :unsure: )
> 
> This also makes me wonder if opportunists might see an opportunity to sell/buy points which is illegal,but that has never stopped people that might make a buck before! I personally wouldnt turn down any FREE points if someone wanted to transfer them to my account (please feel free to PM me if so! :lol: )
> 
> Guess more clarification will be forthcoming, AGR usually has to clarify alot of these special deals! (remember the 30% bonus on buying points fiasco!)
Click to expand...

Brother can you spare 12,000 points?


----------



## ange

So have I figured this out correctly? I can pay someone $200 for 20,000 points which I can then redeem for a two zone roomette? Does the reward redemption include the ticket cost per passenger too though, or just the upgrade?


----------



## MrFSS

ange said:


> So have I figured this out correctly? I can pay someone $200 for 20,000 points which I can then redeem for a two zone roomette? Does the reward redemption include the ticket cost per passenger too though, or just the upgrade?


The reward includes the fare, the room and all meals that are served while on the train for up to two people.


----------



## frugalist

ange said:


> So have I figured this out correctly? I can pay someone $200 for 20,000 points which I can then redeem for a two zone roomette?


Yes, you can do that. Keep in mind that the $200 you're paying that someone is simply reimbursing them for the $200 they will have to lay out to transfer their 20,000 points to your account. They end up even financially, and you're out $200.

Or, you can ask that same someone to call AGR and book your trip directly, using the same 20,000 points from his/her AGR account, and pay $0. S/he can have the AGR rep make the booking in your name and the name of your travelling partner, if you have one. Your someone is not out any cash and neither are you. Sounds like the better way to do it, at least from a financial perspective.


----------



## Bigval109

that transfer fee will keep you from going hog wild. If I buy points for my sister's account and then pay the fee to transfer them to my account which this time was $40. Those $40 really add up fast. I'm still trying to get the 12,000 points I need to add to my total for my reward trip.


----------



## RRrich

frugalist said:


> ange said:
> 
> 
> 
> So have I figured this out correctly? I can pay someone $200 for 20,000 points which I can then redeem for a two zone roomette?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can do that. Keep in mind that the $200 you're paying that someone is simply reimbursing them for the $200 they will have to lay out to transfer their 20,000 points to your account. They end up even financially, and you're out $200.
Click to expand...

I would be happy to give you $200 to transfer 20K points into my account - that will repay you for the transfer fee, but don't you also want to be paid for the value of the points?? Oops, that sounds like selling points, which we don't do



frugalist said:


> Or, you can ask that same someone to call AGR and book your trip directly, using the same 20,000 points from his/her AGR account, and pay $0. S/he can have the AGR rep make the booking in your name and the name of your travelling partner, if you have one. Your someone is not out any cash and neither are you. Sounds like the better way to do it, at least from a financial perspective.


IMHO the use of the point transfer is if we are taking a 20K trip and I have only 10K =oints and you have 10K points then we can transfer points so one of us has the 20K that we need,


----------



## frugalist

RRrich said:


> I would be happy to give you $200 to transfer 20K points into my account - that will repay you for the transfer fee, but don't you also want to be paid for the value of the points?? Oops, that sounds like selling points, which we don't do
> 
> IMHO the use of the point transfer is if we are taking a 20K trip and I have only 10K =oints and you have 10K points then we can transfer points so one of us has the 20K that we need,


I'm assuming that the OP and the person he's getting the points from are family or close friends and the other person doesn't have a profit motive in the transfer. Thus the alternative that I suggested. Might be hard to do with total strangers. Trust and all.  I'd be happy to help you out, RRich, but I don't have an extra 20,000 AGR points laying around right now. 

Agreed, your example would be a good use of the transfer program. In your example the $100 transfer fee certainly seems worth it. Maybe some day AGR will allow family members to pool their points. I believe British Airways allows their frequent flyer plan members to pool points with family members, so there is a precedent.


----------

